# A neighbor kid going through a rough time needs a hunting bow



## Ihuntstateland (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm like everyone else. I work hard to get the things I want in life. I'm 40 years old and have been married for 13 years with no children. I am an active member of our local church. My dad taught me how to hunt starting at age 10.

Here is the deal. There is a family in our church who has gone through some rough times. Dad was just put in prison for the rest of his life on charges of molestation. Six kids, one in particular is an 11 year old boy. I stopped over at their house a few months back. I ask the young boy why a target was out in the front yard. He was very excited to tell me he had received a bow for christmas and wanted to try hunting. As an active hunter and knowing this kid was in need of a "Positive" male role model I made him a deal. If he took hunters safety class I would teach him how to hunt and take him.

He took the on line class and I took him for the field day. He got his hunters safety cert. I told him the next steps to learning how to hunt and if that was what he wanted to do he could call me when ready. I was sure, my phone was going to be rigging. It took about a week but he did call. 

I took him down and got a left over spring turkey tag. I knew his toy store bow and 25lbs draw were not going to get us far. Turns out that his grandpa had a .410 he could use. Over that last few weeks we have pattered the gun, set trail cams and re checked them.

As you can see from my screen name: Ihuntstateland. I don't own any hunting land or have access to private land locally. I really do hunt state land. So, in reading the rules about a Youth hunter 11 years old, he is limited. I did find a small Commercial Forest land parcel near by that is not perfect BUT does allow an 11 year old to gun hunt. I have not hunted there in the past, but we are going to give it a try. To the contrary, we are surrounded with lots of public land. 

Here is my plea. If anyone has a youth bow that they are not using or if your child is ready to move up and would be willing to sell us a bow for a very reasonable price that would be great. He has no money but I could spring for something. If this kid could get a bow the areas opened for him to hunt would greatly increase. I could take him to the places Ive been hunting for years. I think when deer season rolls around he could be ready. We live in the very SW corner of Michigan but could drive or pay for shipping. Thanks Joshua


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

LH or RH
Draw length
How much can he pull


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome what you are doing for this young man! Wish i has a bow to donate.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ihuntstateland (Oct 27, 2011)

RH. I apologize, I have not measured his draw length. His toy store bow draws 25lbs and he does that with ease. He tried mine at 55lbs and could not budge it. He is a strong kid. I told him to start working an exercise band for strength. I'll get the info in the next few days. Thanks


----------



## HavenHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

Holland craigslist has a high country rh 40lb for $200. Looks like it's all set up (release sight case) It's been posted for a month. Might be able to get a better price on it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

This may be a little too much for him, do you think he could pull 45 lbs with a 27-29" draw length?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Where are you in SW Michigan....I have an older bow my wife used to shoot, he would be welcome to.....enough friends with hunting stuff we could most likely get it set up........


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

what your doing to help this young man is awesome if we could do this with more of todays kids that have it tough it would make this world a better place hats off to you joshua your the man i dont have a spare bow but wish i did i do have some 3 blade broadheads i dont use will donate if you want them might have arrows to what size


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

And that is how you pass it on and preserve our sport. Thank you.

Ganzer


----------



## Ihuntstateland (Oct 27, 2011)

I measured his draw length two ways and came up with really close numbers. 
First way was wingspan divided by 2.5. 62"=24.8"
Second was fist to wall, measured wall to kisser button spot=24 3/4 or 24.75"

The draw weight was a little harder. First I measured his current bow at around 25-27lbs. He pulled that pretty easy. MI doesn't have a min draw weight but most of the states around us do ranging from 35 lbs to 40 lbs. I think he could pull 35 with some conditioning. 

I live in Sawyer 49125.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't have a bow, but do need to clean out some closets that have extra outdoor gear. 

Do you know of any other items that could be put to use? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a bow that he can have, it does not work for him maybe you can take it and trade it in for store credit somewhere. 

I it needs a new string, it has a case as well. Just have to figure out how to get it to you. I think there is even a release to go with it. 

Shoot me a pm


----------



## Ihuntstateland (Oct 27, 2011)

Mr. Botek,
Thanks, he could use a few things:
-camo face mask/hood
-light weight camo gloves
-arm guard
-camo outer wear pants 32 waist 30 inseam, we can hem them if longer and use a belt. He'll grow..
If you're close I can come to you or if mail is easier.
Joshua Bruce POB 502 Sawyer, MI 49125
send me a PM if you want a phone number.

Thanks guys, This is a really great kid and I know he'll be so happy.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll see what I can come up with this weekend and let you know. If I have something on the list, shipping will be free to your door.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

It is nothing special, an older XI 26 inch draw 35 to 50 pounds. I think it would be pretty easy to get to you.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a fiber optic sight I'll donate if you want it. It should fit on the bow pictured above

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

I may have a nice rest too. I'll have to look for that though. Let me know

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

And an older cobra release

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ihuntstateland (Oct 27, 2011)

I sent many of you who offered items a Private Message. Check your inbox and thank you again, Joshua


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

I generally give bows away to people such as the boy you are talking about so I do not have a bow. Send me a list of what he needs and I will go through the room. I have a ton of stuff that could fill in the missing items list perhaps.
Give me a size on clothes too.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

I live in Clare. I don't have much of the gear you need but we do have a good amount of private land and if you and him wanted to come up for the youth hunt I would have a spot ready and deer willing for him to shoot with a gun. I have been able to enjoy the first deer for 5 young kids in the last few years. It is a very selfish thing to do because I think I enjoy it more than the kids. We do have some good spots for bow too but its harder to get a kid on deer in a short period. It is awesome what you are doing!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Just wanted to let you know I got Andrew's thank you letter......and wanted to thank you for letting me be a small part in the role you are playing in this young man's life. 

I will pray for the opportunity to ready about his success in the field and in life.


----------

